# Help with missing shanty at Mosquito



## jjensen6823 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend and I decided last week to try ice fishing, so we bought a used shanty and headed to Mosquito on Saturday. It was not a good trip, and it ended with both of us falling through the ice near the causeway. We made it out okay, but I was soaked to my armpits and my coat was actually freezing around me! We pulled the shanty back onto more solid ice, but we decided it would take too long to pull it all the way back to the parking lot, so we left it and went to the car to try to get warm. We knew we needed to get warn and dry fast.

We ended up leaving it there and heading home for hot showers, planning to come back for it Sunday after church. But I'm a minister, and I was never able to get away on Sunday to go get it, so we went back Monday morning. It was gone. You could clearly see where a couple guys walked out across the same ice I fell through (I guess it had gotten thicker overnight) and dragged it back to the stairs. If fact, they left the snow shovel and one of the two folding chairs there on the causeway! In talking to other fishermen, they said they had seen it sitting there all day Sunday, so it must have been taken Sunday night or Monday morning before we got there.

If anyone has that shanty or knows where it is, I would really appreciate getting it back, no questions asked. It was a blue Clam, I think the model was 5600? It still had the old owner's name (Matt McClun) written on the canvas with black magic marker. A new auger and a second folding chair were taken with it. Please, let me know if you knowing anything about it. My email is pastor_jim at sbcglobal dot net . Or you could probably drop it off at Causeway Bait and Tackle. I spoke to them and they have my number.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Give it up sluggo. People just dont LEAVE ice fishing shannys on the ice for people to take home for free. You wonder why people dont want people hunting or fishing on their property.The people who took this gives all of us sportsmans a bad name. I sure hope someone knows who these guys are and can get the shanny back to its owner.

Good luck and most important glad your are safe.

Be safe

Moke


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

srry for ur luck but thats a big no no. but if i hear anything ill let ya know...umm trylooking on craigslist that a good spot fer thives.. fish master


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

fish master said:


> srry for ur luck but thats a big no no. but if i hear anything ill let ya know...umm trylooking on craigslist that a good spot fer thives.. fish master


You really should try to use spell check. 
I understand lots of people tex message, but this isn't a tex message place. Please try to actually spell out the words. Makes it a lot easier to read and understand.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Tll us how u rlly fel Dale


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

DaleM said:


> You really should try to use spell check.
> I understand lots of people tex message, but this isn't a tex message place. Please try to actually spell out the words. Makes it a lot easier to read and understand.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!! Why is it so hard to spell a word? Your not saving any time and come across as a 2nd grade dropout.................Mark


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

that shanty could have blown clear to the refuge or went in the drink as well.when the wind catches a shanty it can blow it for miles.just my 2 cents.Double J.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I wonder if he is related to Eriesteamer?????


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

DaleM I have to agree with you spell it out don't tex it ....Like these kids today texing one another..They are going to lose the concept of being able to talk to one another...English if it is spelt wrong so what...JIM....CL....


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

keepinitreel said:


> i wonder if he is related to eriesteamer?????


hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope you get your shanty back.I feel sorry for the guys that took it God will get them 7 times fold.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

That shanty was still there sunday morning. It looked to be a pop up shanty with some gear on top. It wasn't opened up it was in tow mode so it couldn't blow away in that deep snow. I saw it coming across the causeway and thought someone might be trapped under the ice. I hurried up to get to the bait shop to ask Linda if she knew if it was there and she said that someone had gone in the day before. I would have went out and drug it in for you but I had my 5 year old with me and couldn't leave him. Sorry but leaving it was a risky chance. Sorry for your loss. I hope some one reports it and returns it.


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont know if this helps, but there is a clam 5x6 for sale on daytons craigslist out of middletown.


----------



## jjensen6823 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, I knew leaving it was risky, but I was mostly concerned with getting dry and warm at that time. I was kinda hoping there was enough honor among all the ice fisherman that no one would take it, but like moke said, it only takes one or two jerks to give us all a bad name.

Maybe I'll try again next year.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

It's very disappointing that your things were not returned to you. The unfortunate truth is that 95% of us do the right things. We return found items, we clean up after not only ourselves but others, we follow the fishing regulations when we harvest fish. However, the other 5% just refuses to give a d**n, and whats worse is not only do they not feel guilty but they feel they are justified in doing whatever they want.

At least this story has only ended with some stolen fishing gear and you were at least able to make it out safely and will have the opportunity to fish again.

Joe


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice meetin u today jjenson at marks. hope u get blessed with some new gear and a ton of good days on the water. its a shame this happened to such a nice fella.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

jjenson, same here.I had no idea it was you who lost the shanty. Worse yet to hear you also lost your auger and tackle box too. You've been a great customer the past 5 years, if I can help in any way, just ask.........Mark


----------

